# New Monark



## Dope54 (Apr 2, 2009)

hey wanted to intoduce myself here. im a car guy with a interest in old bikes aswell. hopefully i can get some help from you monark guys to help me build the bike. from what im told its a 1941 monark (is it?). i just got all the chrome back last week from the shop. now im looing to find the proper head light.  and from what i noticed of other bikes these years i should have a drop stand or a butterfly kick stand? anyone shed some light on that? also the tank is from u can see green. on a red and white bike? would this have even had a tank? tho it does look to be a monark tank.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 2, 2009)

it looks to be a 41.   i don't think the chain guard is correct and the trus rods also. it possibly had the rear stand also.  here's the brother to yours it is also a 41.

mark


----------



## Dope54 (Apr 2, 2009)

*same*

i was thinking the same thing as you on the chain gaurd but then i saw this. the fork im pretty sure thats orig part of the bike. i even found an exact one online to match it..   look  ........        V


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 2, 2009)

interesting,  i could be a post war 1946 model?  thats what the blue bike has for a fork.


----------



## Dope54 (Apr 2, 2009)

*46*

Don't usally 46+ monarks have the serial number under the crank tube on a aluminum tag? Mine has a number stamped on the back tube


----------



## Beep (Apr 3, 2009)

> help from you monark *guys *




:clears throat:  and gals


----------



## Dope54 (Apr 3, 2009)

*and.*



Beep said:


> :clears throat:  and gals






sorry. help from u monark PEOPLE


----------



## Classicriders (Apr 3, 2009)

The blue bike is a 1941, I own it.  1940 was the first year for this springer.  Your bike looks to be a 41 as well, the "Men's Custom Roadster Model".  Tank is from another model Monark.
Search ebay for "The Monark Book" and buy it, lot's of great info in there, copies of original catalog pages, etc...


----------



## Dope54 (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow classicrider ur bike is amazing! Should my bike have the kick stand like urs? Do u have more detail close up shots of it bike that I can us as reference?


----------



## Classicriders (Apr 3, 2009)

Your bike was a base model and did not originally come with a tank.  Notice your bike has the shallow fenders, no headlight, no rack.  Your bike is shown in the Monark Book I referenced on ebay.  
You could convert your bike to one like mine, but only the frame and chainguard are correct.  You would need the springer fork, rack, chrome wheel set, kick stand, blister tank, and deep fenders with fender light.
Hey Redline, your bike is no newr than 39 with that fork, 39 was the last year for it.  Great bike though!!!!


----------



## Dope54 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Light*

Look at my CLOSE UP picture. Isn't that mount coming off the fork for a light?


----------



## Dope54 (Apr 8, 2009)

*?*

anyone? to above comments?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes it is for a light, not sure what it looks like though


----------

